# Double barrel pistol



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)




----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Dislike......


----------



## cain (Aug 24, 2009)

lol yall beat me to it,i was just about to post this too


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ridicules and would weigh a ton...


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

COOL! I am gonna duct tape 2 G 19's together and try that!


----------



## Cola Boy (Mar 26, 2011)

FrankwT said:


> COOL! I am gonna duct tape 2 G 19's together and try that!


I was thinking I could just put both P-14's in one hand and see how it goes.:no:


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> Dislike......


Really?
I thought it was pretty dam cool,not very practical but very cool.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I would think a gun in each hand would be more effective!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Like said previously, would weight a ton, almost impossible to conceal, no practical use....


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

John Browning is rolling over in his grave...from uncontrolled laughter!


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

It's kinda like a belt fed 22LR not to useful,but dam fun to play with.:thumbsup:


----------



## armywags (Feb 19, 2012)

WTF...... Yeah thats PRACTICAL!!!! Gonna throw a sling on it and carry it around town... maybe to go get grocery's then to dinner


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

?????????????$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$?????????????????


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

scubapro said:


> John Browning is rolling over in his grave...from uncontrolled laughter!


Exactly...


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Kinda like the Remington 1740


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

I generally like things that go around as a pair but this is a bit much. 

Grip width, weight, & recoil would be interesting at best.


----------



## VA Boy (Feb 19, 2012)

*2011*

Looks fake. How are you going to get the barrel bushings out? If I wanted to buy a nearly useless gun that still had cool points, I would buy a Judge.


----------

